
NASA Observes That Uranus Smells of Rotten Eggs - LearnerHerzog
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/what-uranus-cloud-tops-have-in-common-with-rotten-eggs
======
ezrast
> ...in the negative 200 degrees Celsius [392 degrees Fahrenheit]
> atmosphere...

I wonder if this mistake was made by a human or a computer.

------
airstrike
This should prove an interesting thread

